# Losing weight - in season



## Messymom (Jan 6, 2014)

I have noticed my wee one loses weight periodically and seems to be after she has been in season, her back end collapses in and her ribs and spine show and she goes lethargic for a week or so then is fine again. Is this common to chihuahuas?


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Iv never had that with my chi so can't help sorry x


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Since these guys are so small, they're weight can fluctuate quickly and be noticeable. Just as fast as they can loose it, it's easy to help them gain it by giving a little more food. We tend to forget that everything they do takes so much energy because of their size. Jumping up on the couch, walking up stairs, etc.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I spay mine at 6 months, so they have never had a heat season.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Mine can go off their food a bit when in season, but not to the point that they lose weight. I would probably spay if one of my girls struggled with her seasons like that. It could be some type of hormone inbalance.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

3 of my girls are spayed. one is not. ( Minnie ). when Minnie comes in heat, she doesn't like to eat much. ( she does still eat, but maybe around half the amount ). I do notice that she loses some weight. its not a huge amount but is noticeable. the heaviest weight she's ever been is about 6 pounds. ( this is alittle too heavy for her... I like her alittle less ) . the lightest I think she gets is about around 5 1/4 pounds when she's in heat. I like her weight best when she's between 5 1/2 and 5 3/4 pounds. but she gains the weight right back after her heat. 

so, for my Minnie, I don't think its really an issue. I've observed this for a few years and she's fine with losing a bit and then gaining it back


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I think you should take her to the vet.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I just reread what you wrote , and I would ask the vet also. if she's lethargic that doesn't sound good at all. My Minnie loses a bit of weight but she's never lethargic. she's always very energetic


----------



## Lilith (Jan 10, 2014)

Not to discourage you from going to the vet but my girl also was like that during her season. She went to the vet at that time and she was fine so it seems that it can cause lower activity and weight loss. 

If you're worried I'd still go, but my girl was back to normal after 5-6 days. She's getting spayed in 3 months now though.


----------

